
A Year Later, AOL Is Contemplating A Bebo Sale - pclark
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/27/a-year-later-aol-is-contemplating-a-bebo-sale/
======
AndrewWarner
I keep thinking about how and when to launch, but one thing I keep hearing in
my interviews is the importance of knowing when to sell. Looks like Bebo's
founders knew when to sell.

Jason Calacanis told me that he sold Weblogs Inc because he didn't sell
Silicon Alley Insider at its height.

------
simonw
I really liked the explanation in this piece about how Bebo benefited from
targeting old fashioned TV advertising agencies that other social networks
completely ignored.

------
vaksel
man losing 600 million in a year is pretty bad. Wonder if this means that all
social networks have lost a ton of value too

------
pclark
I really find this hard to believe :/

~~~
jwesley
Really? You thought Bebo was going to take off, catch MySpace and Facebook,
and make AOL billions? To me this was the only way it could end, although I
don't think anyone expected a sale this soon.

